#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  API RP 5C5 Procedures for Testing Casing and Tubing Connections

## lukasek009

Hello Gentlemen
Does anyone has a current vision of API RP 5C5?
I need to check something very urgently and If some could upload this API RP I would be very very grateful.


Thank you upfront and best regards.See More: API RP 5C5 Procedures for Testing Casing and Tubing Connections

----------

